# Slight Red Bleeding 11 days after egg transfer but had a bfp



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,

Just after a little advice so I can put my mind at ease, I had my egg transfer 11 days ago, did a pregnancy test yesterday morning after feeling really sick which was positive, went to the doctors today to get it confirmed she did 2 dip tests that both were positive, but when I get home I have started bleeding red blood not masses, definately not enough to constitute a period but enough to worry me, this came after three days of brown discharge, the clinic have increased my progesterone, but Im afraid Im having a miscarrage (although without any cramps or pain)

Could this pregnancy continue

Hopefully

Kathryn x


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Kathryn 

Same thing happend to me I bled 4 days after a blast transfer and bled for 6 days I just assumed it was AF and the cyle had been a neagtive but when I did test it was BFP and had 3 blood test confirming it I am now waiitng for a 8 week scan to confirm all ok but still panicing the same as you. The clinic said they don't know why but some woman do bleed and still go on the get BFP's the clinic will need to give you a blood test to confirm your HCG level but try not to panic. xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

Cant really answer your question Kathryn as I am on my first attempt at ICSI.  But I am 10dp3det and I have started bleeding today.  Yesterday I was just spotting a little bit but today I am bleeding and I feel   and like its all over for me!

If you have had a BFP and the doctor has confirmed a BFP, I would say continue with it, embrace that you are pregnant, like Moonshine says, some women bleed and some dont and some that do go on to have BFPs.

I wish I could be optimistic but I know my body so well and I know that this is over for me this time, I feel exactly like I do when I have a period.  I have spoken to the nurse at my clinic and she has as good as said it is probably going to be a BFN but that I have to continue with the pessaries and do a test on Sunday.  Im so sad, but it is my first time and hopefully things will be better next time - its such a long hard process to go through to not even get a guaranteed result at the end of it  

I wish you well and   that the BFP is 100% BFP - sending lots of   your way! x


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

thank you both,

I am a little relieved that it has eased to spotting and has returned to a more brown shade, 

but Lisa x I actually cried at your reply, If this works for me I will consider myself so lucky as this is my first ICSI and first ever attempt with IVF, I wouldnt write yourself off just yet, I know it looks bad but i have read so many responses with women have heavier bleeds and still having a bfp, I will keep you in my thoughts and hopefully it will have worked but if not you will have a successful attempt next time, you have to stay positive I for one know how hard that is but thats all we have to cling onto.

Good Luck and I sincerely hope with all my heart that you are x


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Moonshine,

Just wanted to say, congratulations and good luck for your scan I am confident all be fine, also thank you for the advice after reading your reply I calmed down and luckily it is easing off now so     

Kathryn xx


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey both, it is sooo hard and I was convinced mine was over too I didn't even carry on with pessaries as I was so sure it was AF I had a 6 day bleed so carry on girls you never know... everything crossed for you.     

PS: I still don't believe I have a BFP I dont think the worry ever ends! x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It can be a real worry when you bleed, but the hardest part is the not knowing.  I bled throughout the 2ww and up until I was 5 months pregnant.  I bled loads with clots to at 12 and 13 weeks and was rushed to hospital by ambulance.  Once there I was told that my cervix was open, therefore I had most probably miscarried, however on both occasions my little boy hung on in there and I now have a happy and healthy 14 month old.

Good luck to you all.

x


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi staceysm,

Thats really a relief to hear that, I am still bleeding red today though still not enough for a period, did another test (cos Im a glutten for punishment) and that second line is getting stronger so I am still holding out that i will be ok, my other half has me on complete rest which eases it slightly, no real pain or cramps but i dread going to the toilet just in case there is loads. Although I am actually due a period today so I am on tenter hooks. How did you feel when you were bleeding I am so scared I cant sleep, I cant eat, i feel so sick, is this all normal xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was pertrified and worried the whole pregnancy. I honestly didn't relax until my baby was born. I wish I could say that I loved being pregnant, but under the circumstances I just wanted it over, so that I could start to enjoy my life again.

My bleeding was caused by chunks of my womb lining coming away, which then caused the pouring of blood because it is a live blood supply.

Good luck.

Stacey
x


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi again,

been doctors had a beta test done got another on monday, hopefully it will carry on rising doctor was positive especially because my tests are getting stronger lines, so fingers crossed, just wish the bleeding would stop, it cant carry on forever, right!!!!?

Thanks for your support xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathryn, try to stay as relaxed as you can and like your other half has said, total rest!  Still sending lots of   and that line WILL keep getting stronger!  

Stacey, while what happened to you is awful for you, it gives others hope that a bleed doesnt necessarilly mean that it is all over.  Its so lovely that your little boy hung on in there!  x

Moonshine, congratulations on the BFP, must be an amazing feeling!   x

Today for me is 12dp3det and my first ICSI journey has ended in BFN.  Im ok and I have accepted it and I am just looking forward to round 2 and hopefully getting to see a BFP, something I have never ever seen!  I started bleeding on Monday, just spotting and then on Tuesday and yesterday the bleeding got a lot worse and now feel like I am having my AF, a lot of bleeding (sorry if TMI), yesterday morning I did a pregnancy test and it was one of those that tells you in words - 'Not Pregnant' is really hard to read when you want something so much!  But, like I say, no more tears, I have accepted it.  One of the worst things is the fact that my clinic have said that I have got to keep on with the pessaries and do another pregnancy test on Sat/Sun just to confirm what I already know, like another kick in the guts but needs must, even though I am having my period and have already had my BFN, Im secretly hoping but not kidding myself and not preparing myself for a massive fall because deep down I know the answer but a part of me is secretly hoping I could still get a BFP! x


----------



## Kathryn_D (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Lisa x, I know my sitution is awful hate seeing the bfp but bleeding it would b easier to bleed knowing I never was pregnant, also got to tell you I used one of those tests this morning that tells you in words which told me I was not pregnant, even though I have used 4 first response and a hospital urine test confirming I am, please cling on to the hope just in case, hope and faith is all we have so chin up and good luck, I have read too many stories on here about women who bleed then go on to have bfps on test day, and if it hasnt worked I wish you all the luck in the world for next time but keep positive             xx


----------

